# Superdrol or dbol??



## crissy 1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey hey  So0o0o im wondering wats better for building muscle:

Superdrol i hear is good because it builds muscle and helps with stregnth gain (obvious), and i hear dbol is good for bigger muscle gains, but most of it will be water retention which can be lost once u stop taking the pills... but...

Which one is better?? in terms of ones health, in terms of ones muscle gains and as well as in terms of keeping the muscles after the cycle..

Pls just kind brief me a little on these 2 things, dont want to have the wrong info! :thumbup1:

Thanks guys!!


----------



## brockles (Jun 23, 2009)

Depends on length of cycle and such but Superdrol.


----------



## crissy 1 (Mar 7, 2010)

legnth of cycle u mean... like how long u want to take it?? if thats the case then 6 weeks  its not for me, im purely doing research for a friend, just want to make sure he doesnt !#[email protected] up his body an all!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

crissy 1 said:


> legnth of cycle u mean... like how long u want to take it?? if thats the case then 6 weeks  its not for me, im purely doing research for a friend, just want to make sure he doesnt !#[email protected] up his body an all!!


 :lol: :lol: if you admit its for you you will probs get more help


----------



## crissy 1 (Mar 7, 2010)

lol no i swear!  haha im a chick... surely girls cant go on that stuff??? unless i wanna become super huge!  but no no im not into that stuff thanx  my one mate is on superdrol, and frankly i think he should of gone with dbol, so i registered on this site and wam!! somewhere where i can ask questions  lol


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Dbol, without a doubt.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Superdrol, Great strength gains.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Get some Wonstrol down you mate. 

Well ones a prohormone and the other is a fully fledged steroid so hard to draw comparisons.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Dbol is far safer IMO but Superdrol is slightly stronger, if he chooses to cycle either of these compounds a standard cycle and PCT is outlined below:

Sdrol 20/20/20/20

Dbol 30/30/30/30/30/30

PCT (Same for both cycles)

Clomid 100/100/50/50

Nolva 20/20/20/20


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

Now... I like superdrol, but I also like dbol.

But which one's better?

There's only one way to find out.

FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Peter V said:


> Now... I like superdrol, but I also like dbol.
> 
> But which one's better?
> 
> ...


Which one is better? there were parameters given if you read the post.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> Which one is better? there were parameters given if you read the post.


Someone needs to watch TV Burp :whistling:


----------



## crissy 1 (Mar 7, 2010)

wat r the side effects of each one though??


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

crissy 1 said:


> wat r the side effects of each one though??


This is why i said dbol, the side effects are well documentedand easily controlled, it's been used in the medical field for 50+ years with hundreds of clinical trials and studies and there are no long term side effects, you cannot say the same for superdrol.


----------



## brockles (Jun 23, 2009)

UKWolverine said:


> Get some Wonstrol down you mate.
> 
> Well ones a prohormone and the other is a fully fledged steroid so hard to draw comparisons.


Which ones the prohormone and which ones the steroid?!

SD is a very potent steroid, people dose dbol upto about 120mg right? If SD was to be dosed at this, within a week you would more than likely have jaundice and obscene lipid values!

With a 4 week cycle on SD you can gain upto 15/20lbs almost water free and keep about 10/15lbs. Dbol you may well gain the same with 90-95% water and afterwards your'd be left with nothing but gyno.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

ive got a tub of superdrol at home, had it for a year, still aint touched it, just dont like what ive read about it...but im currently using dbol quite happily


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

brockles said:


> Which ones the prohormone and which ones the steroid?!
> 
> SD is a very potent steroid, *people dose dbol upto about 120mg right*? If SD was to be dosed at this, within a week you would more than likely have jaundice and obscene lipid values!
> 
> With a 4 week cycle on SD you can gain upto 15/20lbs almost water free and keep about 10/15lbs. *Dbol you may well gain the same with 90-95% water and afterwards your'd be left with nothing but gyno*.


What a load of bollox. why bother to post if you are going to post rubbish


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

^^^^^ agree with above... Dbol for me any day of the week... as previous poster stated, been around for alot longer with more info available... imo,far less sides on Dbol,i ran mine at 50mg a day with no sides whatsoever,but thats just me. i'd steer clear of sdrol.

as for people running doses up to 120mg,,,,, WTF...lol, and unless i'm mistaken, with sdrol u get hell of a load of water retention as well...


----------



## brockles (Jun 23, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> What a load of bollox. why bother to post if you are going to post rubbish





big_jim_87 said:


> i will never use dbol at less then 100mg aday! lol tats the sweet spot!


Bollox huh?

i seen somewhere someone said they have ran 120mg but i cant find it.

Are you also suggesting you would gain 10-15lbs of muscle in a 4 week cycle of dbol?

Also if its a decent batch of SD you wont retain water, if anything it will dry you out.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

danny26 said:


> ^^^^^ agree with above... Dbol for me any day of the week... as previous poster stated, been around for alot longer with more info available... imo,far less sides on Dbol,i ran mine at 50mg a day with no sides whatsoever,but thats just me. i'd steer clear of sdrol.
> 
> as for people running doses up to 120mg,,,,, WTF...lol, and unless i'm mistaken, *with sdrol u get hell of a load of water retention as well*...


Wrong, from personal experience there is a lot more water retention from Dbol than Superdrol.

The only side I suffered from Superdrol was lethargy and good gains.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> What a load of bollox. why bother to post if you are going to post rubbish


lol x2

Even as natty scum I can see that's a crock of sh1te.


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

I think everones going to react differently to the different compounds so its hard to say which is best but 'personaly' i found m/sdrol run at 20mg ED for 4 weeks beats dbol run at 50mg ED for 6 weeks without a doubt for strength and gains and plus dbol flared up gyno where m/sdrol didn't but the sides back pumps, lethargy etc. was a lot worst on m/sdrol. Good luck


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

MillionG said:


> lol x2
> 
> Even as natty scum I can see that's a crock of sh1te.


whats the crock of sh1te?

please do tell.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

corbuk said:


> whats the crock of sh1te?
> 
> please do tell.


post #17 that he quoted me from lol.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

superdrol is awesome, there is water retention with it but it tends to be intramuscular as it increases glycogen stores significantly - this is why you get the 24/7 pumps.

Sides are pretty harsh though - my blood pressure goes nuts and it messes with my lipids quite badly - also the back pumps can be crippling, to the extent where even normal training becomes painfull.

Never tried d-bol so cant really compare, but just thought i would add my 2 pence.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> post #17 that he quoted me from lol.


the dbol at 120mg is realy bollox is it

but the last bit , is just a guy who's had a bad exp with dbol(ino him in reallife)

fking dirty rioder:lol:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Testaholic said:


> ive got a tub of superdrol at home, had it for a year, still aint touched it, just dont like what ive read about it...but im currently using dbol quite happily


Send it to me if you want


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

corbuk said:


> the dbol at 120mg is realy bollox is it
> 
> but the last bit , is just a guy who's had a bad exp with dbol(ino him in reallife)
> 
> fking dirty rioder:lol:


this is getting silly, the guy said "ppl run upto 120mg dbol don't they"?, then he said he is trying to find *one* post he saw were a guy allegedly took this amount, then he said that 90-95% of gains are water and afterwards you will be left with nothing but gyno, i'm saying he is talking bollox, if you agree with him then thats your choice.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Stop fcuking about,.... DBOL....how many years has this stuff been the bread and butter of a great physique?.

When it comes to decent gains without comprimising health...dbol all day long....ask arnold


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

I've used both and found Dbol far better. Gains were better and had far less sides. I used the original AX superdrol and after 3 weeks gains were slowing, had nosebleeds everyday and generally felt like s##t. The idea that all you gain when using Dbol is water is also crap. If your diets poor you may gain water but thats got nothing to do with the drug.


----------



## brockles (Jun 23, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> this is getting silly, the guy said "ppl run upto 120mg dbol don't they"?, then he said he is trying to find *one* post he saw were a guy allegedly took this amount, then he said that 90-95% of gains are water and afterwards you will be left with nothing but gyno, i'm saying he is talking bollox, if you agree with him then thats your choice.


whats the average amount of muscle you will gain and keep on a 4 week dbol cycle? just wondering

Two very imformative posts.

http://forums.musculardevelopment.com/showpost.php?p=1574071&postcount=18

http://forums.musculardevelopment.com/showpost.php?p=1581168&postcount=61


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm just amazed at the sides people just seem to accept as part of an sdrol course. One of the posts inthis thread states high blood pressure, bad lipid issues and crippling pumps. Why wouldn't you just do dbol? I looked into pro hormones but stuck with dbol as it's tried and tested, I don't really fancy being a guniea pig.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> this is getting silly, the guy said "ppl run upto 120mg dbol don't they"?, then he said he is trying to find *one* post he saw were a guy allegedly took this amount, then he said that *90-95% of gains are water and afterwards you will be left with nothing but gyno*, i'm saying he is talking bollox, if you agree with him then thats your choice.


that is Bull**** yes. :beer:


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Why would you run a 4wk dbol cycle? 6-8wks is the norm.

I can't read the links as it wants me to log in, but i assume it's just someones opinion, i'm talking from 20 years experience and consider myself fairly knowledgable on steroids and cycling.


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> Why would you run a 4wk dbol cycle? 6-8wks is the norm.
> 
> I can't read the links as it wants me to log in, but i assume it's just someones opinion, i'm talking from 20 years experience and consider myself fairly knowledgable on steroids and cycling.


Oh, you do, do you? :lol: :lol::laugh:

Old git.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

stonecoldzero said:


> Oh, you do, do you? :lol: :lol::laugh:
> 
> Old git.


Bloody silver surfers  .


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Smitch said:


> I'm just amazed at the sides people just seem to accept as part of an sdrol course. One of the posts inthis thread states high blood pressure, bad lipid issues and crippling pumps. Why wouldn't you just do dbol? I looked into pro hormones but stuck with dbol as it's tried and tested, I don't really fancy being a guniea pig.


in four weeks i went from 78kg to 82kg and pretty much grew out of every item of clothing i had - words can not explain just how much my physique changed in such a short time, i think i may have before and after pictures at home - if so i'll pop them up later.

i probably should have been more specific - im not trying to justify this btw, but although lipid values were out of whack they certainly werent enough to concern the doctors and no worse than a mildly obese person, the blood pressure wasnt too bad untill the 3-4th week where iirc it was 145/90 and by that time i had already put on 4kg so it was bound to happen.

The pumps were painfull though, i remember having to stop mid gym session and lie down because my lower back was in pieces from squats, but ive heard d-bol can do this too.

As for it being untested - tren was tested, approved for medicinal use then pulled because the sides were too bad...

MT2 was pulled from testing because it was deemed to have to many sides...

CJC was pulled from testing because it supposedly started causing a number of heart problems...

DNP was one of the most tested compounds of the 1930's for obesity but was pulled because sides were to great...

fcuk i can name loads of compounds people use, that either havent been approved for medical use or post approval have been withdrawn, just look at peptides...

What im not saying is go out there and try every dangerous unaproved drug in the hope of looking like ronnie coleman, But dont be afraid of thinking outside the box and weighing up youre own desicions in terms of sides vs gains... after all isnt this one of the things that drives bodybuilding forward?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

ares1 said:


> in four weeks i went from 78kg to 82kg and pretty much grew out of every item of clothing i had - words can not explain just how much my physique changed in such a short time, i think i may have before and after pictures at home - if so i'll pop them up later.
> 
> i probably should have been more specific - im not trying to justify this btw, but although lipid values were out of whack they certainly werent enough to concern the doctors and no worse than a mildly obese person, the blood pressure wasnt too bad untill the 3-4th week where iirc it was 145/90 and by that time i had already put on 4kg so it was bound to happen.
> 
> ...


Nice post, but the point is that dbol is tried and tested, as for peptides, what are you refering to? can't be igf, hgh. hcg, hmg etc.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

dbol 100% less water on dbol...... super drolis oxy yes? oxy 1st time is a no no mate


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> dbol 100% less water on dbol...... super drolis oxy yes? oxy 1st time is a no no mate


Superdrol isn't Oxy mate. http://articles.muscletalk.co.uk/article-superdrol.aspx


----------



## brockles (Jun 23, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> Why would you run a 4wk dbol cycle? 6-8wks is the norm.
> 
> I can't read the links as it wants me to log in, but i assume it's just someones opinion, i'm talking from 20 years experience and consider myself fairly knowledgable on steroids and cycling.


and i understand that and respect it but so is this guy. Informative read below and well worth reading it.

"I have attempted to put down dosing guidelines (not necessarily length of cycle) that were considered to be at the reasonable upper end for all of these AAS, in order to be fair.

Dosing guidelines.

SD: 30-40 mg/day for 30 days.

Anadrol: 100 mg/day for 30 days.

D-bol: 60 mg/day for 30 days.

SD: Average total weight gains are between 12-17lb's.

Anadrol: Average total weight gains are between 15-20 lb's.

D-bol: Average total weight gains are between 12-17 lb's.

Ok...lets break those numbers down a little bit into actual muscle fiber gained.

Obviously, and undisputably, the weight gain from Anadrol is largely dependent on water weight gain. Possibly upwards of half the weight gained with Anadrol is due to fluid retention. This is shown to be the case by appaerance as well as the rapid loss of weight that occurs when this AAS is discontinued. It may be safe to assume that a 20 lb weight gain with Anadrol is probably only leaving the user with somewhere between 10-12 lb's of actual muscle fiber growth. It may even be less, being that usually more weight is lost post-cycle with Anadrol than %50. Anadrol recieves a rating of only 10-12 lb's of actual muscle fiber growth.

Dianabol; the same is true of this steroid, but to a lesser degree. Still, none the less, much of the weight gained with D-bol is atributed to water retention brought on by conversion to estradiol, as well as an imbalnce of electrolytes that results in additional water weight gain. Much is lost post-cycle. If 15 lb's is gained with D-bol over this 30 day period, propbably about 8-10 lb's of this is actual muscle fiber growth. D-bol is left with a standing number of 8-10 lb's of real muscle gained.

Superdrol, the king...

Alright, SD often leaves users with 12-17 lb's on only 30 mg/day, sometimes less than 30 mg. In addition, and highly relevant, is the fact that SD actually dries the user out on-cycle, resulting in more muscle fiber gain than the scale implies. This is in direct contradiction to Anadrol and D-bol, wher actual muscle fiber gained is less than what the scale shows.

If an individual gains 17 lb's on-cycle in 30 days (which is common); the individual has probably also lost about 3-5 lb's of water weight due to SD's diuretic effects. This effect is blantantly obvious, and has been in observance since the initial tresting. No other conclusion can be drawn other than the individual has indeed lost water weight on-cycle, which directly implies that a 17 lb weight gain is more like a 20-22 lb weight gain. Yes, these numbers seen almost too hard to believe, but they are proven everyday in the real world. Again, these gains take place everyday around the country and the diuretic effect is undeniable. Most of the drying out effects occur during the first week, but often 4-7 lb's is still gained during those first seven days.

It is clear that neither D-bol or anadrol can touch the muscle building effects of SD when reasonable doses are used.

As far as strength goes, I am getting tired, but I will just say this. Sd is stronger than D-bol and at least comparable to Anadrol. Again, SD does this with NO water retention, which suggests highly that it's strength gains are wholly muscle fiber dependent. The same cannot be said of Anadrol. Also, this fact is confirmed post-cycle when Anadrol's strength gains plummet, but SD's are maintained rather well. I have personally gained 65 lb's on my one rep bench press in 30 days with SD. Amazing!"

"Here are 2 orals and 2 injectables used for comparison.....remember, 30 day cycles will be used when assuming the average gains. Also, gains will be based on beginner to moderatly advanced AAS users.

1. Anadrol: Huge size and strength gains. VERY wet.

Total weight gain: up to 20lb's. Probably 40%-45+% water weight.

2.D-bol: Great size gains, but not as good as Anadrol. Strength gains

inferior to Anadrol. Wet gains, less than Anadrol.

Probably 30%-40% water weight.

Total weight gains: 12-17 lb's.

3. Test suspension: Great size/strength gains, but not as good as Anadrol unless doses are very high. Wet gains.

Total weight gains: 10-14lb's. Probably 25%-30% water weight.

4. Trenbolone: Moderate/great strength gains, depending on the user.

Very dry gains. Total weight gains: 5-8lb's Probably 0% water weight.

Lastly...Superdrol: Great size and strength gains. Dry gains. SD will actually dry you out comparable to trenbolone, and in many cases it will even do a better job. SD is one of the few AAS that actually has a distinct diuretic effect, which often results in the user having greater thirst on-cycle, as the diuretic effect is quite pronounced. SD will not be able to give maximum gains unless kept hydrated, as well as consuming extra carbs, as SD can and sometimes does result in hypoglycemia.

Total weight gains: 12-17 lb's, occasionally 20lb's. 0% water weight.

* Quite relevant and highly significant when attempting to compare the muscle buildng effects of these AAS, is the fact that unlike Anadrol and D-bol (SD's closest competitors), Superdrol's total muscle gains are actually greater than the scale implies, due to the fact that significant amounts of water are lost while on cycle with SD, not gained.

Therefore, instead of gaining 20lb's on Anadrol with 8 lb's of it being water, resulting in a lean muscle gain of 12 lb's, SD is just the opposite.

With SD, if the scale says that you have gained 15lb's, you have probably actually gained about 18-20 lb's of lean muscle tissue. That's why only 10 lb's with SD can make such a huge difference. Combine that with the dry look, hardness and vasculariy, and you can see how SD leads to such huge appearance changes in a short period of time, sometimes blowing the person away who uses it. Most do not anticipate such radical changes in appearance in just 30 days, especially on a single steroid."


----------



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

brockles said:


> and i understand that and respect it but so is this guy. Informative read below and well worth reading it.
> 
> "I have attempted to put down dosing guidelines (not necessarily length of cycle) that were considered to be at the reasonable upper end for all of these AAS, in order to be fair.
> 
> ...


sorry for the bump, but is this guy seriously suggesting that SD is the best steroid for mass gain? i don't have as much experience with AS as most the guys in this thread but that just seems absolutely ridiculous. 20lbs of LBM in 30 days? if that was true i would just do 2 SD cycles and be the biggest guy in the gym


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

mars1960 said:


> What a load of bollox. why bother to post if you are going to post rubbish


Please show me anything that will enable gains of 15lbs of lean tissue in 4 weeks!!!!!!!!!! where is this magical potion!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Funny old thread


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

I put on 14lbs in a three week 20mg ed Sd cycle...and kept it all. I did take Taurine and eat bananas and didn't really suffer from back pumps...I felt like superman 

Not taken DBOL but does sound the safer option. Out of interest why would people choose DBOL over Tbol? All my research leads me to think its a no brainer...should be Tbol everytime.


----------

